# Restore or Modify?



## vdubwarrior (Dec 11, 2003)

I have a 1986 Rabbit Cabrio - all original, near mint condition (I think it's been stored regularly)
Any suggestions? Should I modify this car? Where do I start?

Here's some pics: 
































I would also consider selling it for the right amount of $$.
Thanks!


----------



## GTTEYE (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Restore or Modify? (vdubwarrior)*

I suggest installing a Audi TT 225 motor that the plan for my 87 2 door Golf


----------



## wmaclough (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Restore or Modify? (vdubwarrior)*

Jeez, lucky guy - but is Ontario convertible country? I had a friend with an earlier model and he kept it stock, and he flogged that beast hard. I'd suggest either swapping in a 16v or at least having a good rebuild done on the 8v and put in a G grind cam. If keeping it, I'd also suggest putting in the lower and upper suspension stress bars - as the Mk 1s flex. Otherwise, keep it basically stock as clean original looking cars are getting rarer and from what I see, rarity equals value in resell.


----------



## CarZOne (May 24, 2003)

Since it is a Cabriolet, i'd say just restore. It's not ment to go fast. Mostley restore, but modify, make it healthy. Give it some personal mods on it. I restored mine, then put a 2.0l 16v engine in it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (CarZOne)*

There's nothing wrong with a clean, original Cabriolet. Enjoy it for what it is, a simply, reliable fair-weather friend. Personalize it to suit your tastes, but don't feel you have to mod it to enjoy it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beesa6 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Restore or Modify? (vdubwarrior)*

I would restore and modify like lower a little bit don't SLAM it upper/lower bars +sway bars.Make it handle like a cart.I have a 92 cab that is going to look little stock.


----------



## VoiceofGod (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Restore or Modify? (beesa)*

bump, your sisters car is lovely.



_Modified by VoiceofGod at 2:35 AM 2-16-2004_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restore or Modify? (VoiceofGod)*

I'd keep it a clean as possible, and put in a vr6.


----------



## cgjetmech (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Restore or Modify? (vdubwarrior)*

Restore and modify


----------

